# New sub panel



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Today I fed and wired the majority of the new loads to my new sub panel. I fed the sub with #4cu off of a 60amp breaker in the main panel. We'll see if it holds. The 100 amp Federal Pacific breaker was going to cost $300.00. I thought that I would chance it. The worst that can happen is that it will not hold and then I'll bite the bullet. Any thoughts?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Today I fed and wired the majority of the new loads to my new sub panel. I fed the sub with #4cu off of a 60amp breaker in the main panel. We'll see if it holds. The 100 amp Federal Pacific breaker was going to cost $300.00. I thought that I would chance it. The worst that can happen is that it will not hold and then I'll bite the bullet. Any thoughts?


What are your loads?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> The worst that can happen is that it will not hold and then I'll bite the bullet. Any thoughts?


 It would be hard pressed for the majority of homes to be pulling more than 60 amps any given time.

Let alone a sub.

If youre concerned, give me the model number for your breaker, I can probably get you one. You just got to pay shipping.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> It would be hard pressed for the majority of homes to be pulling more than 60 amps any given time.
> 
> Let alone a sub.
> 
> If youre concerned, give me the model number for your breaker, I can probably get you one. You just got to pay shipping.


And I'll kick in a splicing knife..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

stuiec said:


> What are your loads?


LED lighting, small appliance, and a cooktop, and a double oven.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

As long as its family, you're good. Is it a suite?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Awg-Dawg said:


> It would be hard pressed for the majority of homes to be pulling more than 60 amps any given time.
> 
> Let alone a sub.
> 
> If youre concerned, give me the model number for your breaker, I can probably get you one. You just got to pay shipping.


So far the cooktop draws 27 amps, and the double oven I've not tried because I thought that I'd let my wife figure that out. It has so many buttons I can't turn it on...other than the clock.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

This is a sub for your main kitchen?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> LED lighting, small appliance, and a cooktop, and a double oven.


I would bet Hax's other nut that the 60 would be fine.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I would bet Hax's other nut that the 60 would be fine.


You don't have Hax's other testicle......it went back to GOD!



Hax would have wanted it that way


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

stuiec said:


> This is a sub for your main kitchen?


It is a sub for my ONLY kitchen.:thumbsup:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

stuiec said:


> You don't have Hax's other testicle......it went back to GOD!
> 
> 
> 
> Hax would have wanted it that way


 :lol::lol:

Follow up question, why did god want Hax's nut?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> It is a sub for my ONLY kitchen.:thumbsup:


you'll be fine....and I'm not just sucking up to Awg


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

stuiec said:


> you'll be fine....and I'm not just sucking up to Awg


Okay, thanks...on both counts.:thumbsup:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Follow up question, why did god want Hax's nut?


He wanted it back.......Hax was, well, I guess _is,_ the testicular incarnation of _Icarus._..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

stuiec said:


> He wanted it back.......Hax was, well, I guess _is,_ the testicular incarnation of _Icarus._..


It takes BALLS to say that.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Follow up question, why did god want Hax's nut?


and furthermore, not both?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Shock-Therapy said:


> and furthermore, not both?


 Good point.

Why was the left nut called up and not the right?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Shock-Therapy said:


> and furthermore, not both?


his cup runneth over already? :shifty:






sorry god :whistling2:


----------

